# Harbor Freight 2hp dust collector



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I've recently bought one and have not really had a chance to hook it up to any machinery yet. I have just been using it hooked to my table saw and it's worked very well for that application. I have no piping or gates, I just have a 10' flexible hose attaching it to the saw. My question is after running my planer I tried to use it like a shop vacuum and pick up shavings off the floor and it easily stopped up. There is kind of a grill where the shavings go into the fan catching the chips. I had envisioned getting two or three of these dust collectors to hook to different machines but if I can't pick up a pile of shavings off the floor I don't see how it could keep up with a 12" jointer or 24" planer. Is it just that the chips were in a pile or would it work taking them off the planer as they came?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Is this one of the collectors where the impeller comes before the filter bag? If so, id consider building a separator unit to sit before that. Something like a thien baffle system should catch the larger shavings so they cant go on to clog up the grate. You could probably also remove the grate, but then you have the potential issue of something like a nail making its way to the impeller. Not a pretty sight that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*remove the grill*

That grill is to stop the shop cats from getting sucked into the impeller. Planer shavings are quite different from sawdust from the table saw. They gather up and hang together forming a blockage. Jointer shavings are the same and depending on the wood species and the depth of cut may have the same effect.

I have long said that chips and sawdust are different and require different solutions. Planers make a boat load of shavings in a short time. This will clog a shop vac in under 3 minutes either because it's full up or because of a clog. Sawdust is a different story. Sanding dust is different yet. Particle size makes a different in the filters also, pleated cannisters work better because they flow more air. The air thats drawn in also has to escape and if the filter is all clogged up, it can't and your dust collection efficiency will drop. :yes:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

So my delta is of the same design, and doesn't have a grate in it. I'm careful to not suck up metal items, and i've not had a problem otherwise.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The blower does go before the filter bag. It has a simple separator built in below the filter bag. I'm not sure I can afford the space for a separate separator. I think grill was the wrong word to describe the intake on the blower. It looks like this and is part of the blower and not removable without cutting it off. It's probably intended to keep the blower itself from getting jammed up with chips so I would be reluctant to cut it out. 

I'm wondering now if I should go back to my old dust collector, a broom and a shovel. I mainly bought the dust collector to use with a sander or my table saw so it will be used. I just may not buy anymore of them. 

With my shop I really need an industrial dust collector and duct-work throughout, I'm just too cheap to ever go that route. I was hoping I could get by with a few HF collectors instead.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> I'm not sure I can afford the space for a separate separator.


I can understand that sentiment, but personally id say make space if you have to, its a world of difference. That said, a separator really doesnt need to be that large, provided you dont mind emptying a smaller one more often. You can fit a pretty effective thien baffle inside a 5 gallon bucket. Thats what ive done with my shopvac actually, and emptying the bucket is much less of a process than emptying the vac itself.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have a separator inside a 30 gallon drum. Emptied it four times while milling some drawer stock. Nothing got into the bag on the dust collector.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I've sucked up huge piles of chips off the floor through the impeller and never once had it jam. I'd cut that out and be on your way.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Steve Neul said:


> I've recently bought one and have not really had a chance to hook it up to any machinery yet. I have just been using it hooked to my table saw and it's worked very well for that application. I have no piping or gates, I just have a 10' flexible hose attaching it to the saw. My question is after running my planer I tried to use it like a shop vacuum and pick up shavings off the floor and it easily stopped up. There is kind of a grill where the shavings go into the fan catching the chips. I had envisioned getting two or three of these dust collectors to hook to different machines but if I can't pick up a pile of shavings off the floor I don't see how it could keep up with a 12" jointer or 24" planer. Is it just that the chips were in a pile or would it work taking them off the planer as they came?


 
Steve, I have that DC. It works well with my 6" jointer and 13" planer. I think the issue you had was that you tried to suck up too many at one time. 

One thing I know it will have issue with are wide hand plane shavings. If you do a lot of hand planing, I would sugguest broom and dust pan for the larger pieces.

My .02.

Johnny


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I guess with that info I will give the dust collector a try on my planer. I will just have to fabricate a hood for it. 

Hand planes? I thought they all were tainted with ebola.:laughing: I only own a little block plane and use it once or twice a decade.


----------



## Allman27 (Feb 10, 2013)

So for those of you who who own the hf dust collector, which Wynn filter is compatible?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Give them a call and the owner will match the right filter to your unit and woodworking needs. He was nice enough to tell me for my use I should save some money and buy his cheaper filter.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Allman27 said:


> So for those of you who who own the hf dust collector, which Wynn filter is compatible?


Never heard of one but I found this info on another site. Use their model 9E300BL


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

No, any one of the 35a series at the top of this page will work....they talk about the filter media's and efficiency on the other page. 

http://wynnenv.com/products-page/woodworking-filter-pricing/


----------



## mroughan (Jun 22, 2014)

I have the same dust collector and had more clogs until I sealed both ends of the Y connection to the impellor. While the collector should clean up shavings from the ground, if you want to avoid clogs entirely get the cyclone. Otherwise use the collector for dust and your shop vac for chips.


----------



## jdonhowe (Jul 25, 2014)

Do you _really_ want to go back to using a broom when you have the ideal tool (DC) for sucking up planer shavings?

My guess is that the grid is placed in the DC primarily for liability reasons- to prevent some moron from sticking his hand into a spinning impeller. If you're not a moron, and/or not inherently litigious, I'd say cut the grid out. I've not familiar with the DC, but the grid may be just spot welded to the plate, so you might only have to drill out the welds.

If you do so, you'll also need to make sure you don't suck up any big chunks of wood, that could damage the impeller.

By removing the grid, you should theoretically also have some improvement in performance due to decreased air turbulence.

If cutting the grid out gives you the willies, try to find space for a Thien separator, which will remove the big chips a planer produces.

Without too much difficulty, I fabricated a dust hood for my planer using a duct work boot adapter (I think that's what it's called): 4" round on one side, ~2x10" rectangle on the other.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jdonhowe said:


> Do you _really_ want to go back to using a broom when you have the ideal tool (DC) for sucking up planer shavings?
> 
> My guess is that the grid is placed in the DC primarily for liability reasons- to prevent some moron from sticking his hand into a spinning impeller. If you're not a moron, and/or not inherently litigious, I'd say cut the grid out. I've not familiar with the DC, but the grid may be just spot welded to the plate, so you might only have to drill out the welds.
> 
> ...


I just regard the dust collector as a minor convenience. It doesn't catch everything so you still have to sweep. Really the main reason I bought the HF collector is to connect it to a sander but it's not ready for use yet. For now I just have it connected to my table saw. It does great for what falls inside the saw however I still have a good layer of sawdust on the floor around the saw. It did so well removing the sawdust from the saw I thought I might get another for my planer. It's just after stopping it up I have doubts if it would do the job. I will just have to try it and see. 

The grid is so close to the impeller a person could easily put their fingers in it so I don't think the grid is a safety devise. I think it's there so it stops up instead of jamming up in the impeller which would burn up the motor. I agree I need a separator but I may have to get creative to put one in. It would have to be big enough to hold the same amount of chips the collector does.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

None of the other brands I've seen have the grid. I know the delta I have doesn't and the jet my FIL has doesn't either.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

ryan50hrl said:


> None of the other brands I've seen have the grid. I know the delta I have doesn't and the jet my FIL has doesn't either.


I might cut the grid out of it someday but If I cut it now it will void the warranty. For now I'm trying to figure out how I could use separator.


----------



## BaldEagle2012 (Jan 25, 2012)

I have the HF 2HP dust collector and over the last 8 years it has not stopped up once. Not sure what your doing wrong but I have not had that problem. Rockler or WoodCraft has Thien separator that fits on a 35 gal trash can, and it works great. I believe it is about $25. I have not had a problem with the DC connected to my Delta 12 1/2" planer, nor my Grizzly 6" jointer except for one time when some small slivers of wood got caught in one elbow 14' from the DC. That run is also connected to my TS with blast gates for each...
I would also strongly suggest the Thien separator as others here have. Also, with the right size duct work, you should not have a problem with connecting the DC to your planer or 6" jointer. 

All that being said,,,, it is time for breakfast.


----------

